# SSL Keine Verbindung - SSLSessionCache?



## bts_freak (16. Sep. 2010)

Hi!

Ich habe ISP Config 3.0.2.2 auf Suse.
http der Seite funktioniert super.
https: hat keine Verbindung.
IP Adresse ist richtig eingerichtet in Systemeinstellungen (kein (*))

SSL Section in der vhost Datei sieht gut aus.
Zertifikatdateien in /ssl Folder auch.

netstat -tap zeigt allerdings, dass apache nicht auf https lauscht.

a2enmod ssl sagt "ssl already present".

error_log sagt beim Neustart:
[Thu Sep 16 07:16:29 2010] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Thu Sep 16 07:16:30 2010] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Thu Sep 16 07:16:30 2010] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec2)
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib64/php5/extensions/xsl.so' - /usr/lib64/php5/extensions/xsl.so: undefined symbol: dom_node_class_entry in Unknown on line 0
[Thu Sep 16 07:16:30 2010] [notice] Apache/2.2.13 (Linux/SUSE) mod_ssl/2.2.13 OpenSSL/0.9.8k PHP/5.3.2 configured -- resuming normal operations

Kann es was mit dem SSLSessionCache zu tun haben? Die in der Config definierte Datei existiert nämlich nicht.

Irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## Till (16. Sep. 2010)

> netstat -tap zeigt allerdings, dass apache nicht auf https lauscht.


Dann ist mod_ssl im apache nicht richtig geladen. Schau mal in die Datei:

/etc/sysconfig/apache2

dort muss die folgende Zeile drin stehen:

APACHE_SERVER_FLAGS="SSL"

danach ausführen:

SuSEconfig
/etc/init.d/apache2 restart


----------



## bts_freak (16. Sep. 2010)

Wow! Das wars. Super und vielen Dank!!!


----------

